# What goes with meatloaf?



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

One of my new years resolutions is to try to cook at home more----


and to try making new things.

I've never made meatloaf before but thats what I'm making today. What side (s) should go with meatloaf? What do you normally serve with it?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show?

Dashboard Lights?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

potatoes fried or mashed and green beans or peas?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Mmmmm... meat loaf, scalloped potatoes and green beans... one of my very favorite meals


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

HI Nickie:
When I was a kid it was mashed potatoes, green peas or carrots, greens and dinner rolls.
Today I would serve it with brown rice, collard greens and sweet potatoes or carrots and whole wheat bread. 
I have a GREAT whole wheat bread recipe that is sooo easy. If you're interested pm me.
Have a great day and let us know how it turns out.
tamilee


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

We just had meatloaf last night... whole oven-roasted carrots was the side. A knob of butter and some brown sugar while cooking. Heaven.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Mashed potatoes, of course! And, a few of those French's fried onion rings sprinkled on top just before serving.


----------



## Chandler (Jan 12, 2007)

Mashed potatoes and green beans and biscuits or Mac & Cheese and green beans and biscuits


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

mashed taters and corn! Meatloaf sounds good...think I'll make some myself tonight.


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, I'm having meatloaf tonight also!! I always serve it with garlic mashed potatoes and corn. Yum Yum.



> One of my new years resolutions is to try to cook at home more----
> 
> 
> and to try making new things.
> ...


Also - Whenever I make one meatloaf, I make two. It's just as easy since everything is out and you just throw a little more meat in the bowl. then I freeze one. Just take it out of the freezer, throw in the oven (no defrosting necessary) and an hour later , you have yummy homemade meal. Really helps.


----------



## romancemelisa (Sep 15, 2004)

New potatoes and green beans, dinner rolls, and sweet tea.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

MUHAHAHA! I hid all kinds of good yummy healthy veggies in it....my dh will never know! (he will eat them if surounded by meat) i think I'll go with either potatoes or brown rice ane greenbeans. Thanks for the suggestions all!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Mashed potatoes, of course! And, a few of those French's fried onion rings sprinkled on top just before serving.


That's what I was just going to say! Some veggies, any kind, would complete the meal. I press the onion rings right into the top of the meatloaf before baking.

Be warned that those French's onion rings cause terrible gas fumes  for some people!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Rosemary potatoes or baked potatoes. Green beans. Or a salad.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

A big slab of meatloaf, a large warm sesame seed bun, a large slice of tomato on one side, and a big slice of Vidalia onion on the other side with a smear of miracle whip. Pour a glass of your best drink, and pig out. That should be a big meal for your average human. 

Otherwise make gravy from the meatloaf pan and try in on those taters.

Don't forget to serve cherry pie.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh now Nickie, that's just disgusting.  
You don't hide veggies in meatloaf and you sure as heck don't serve brown rice with it. You get a big red F in "Comfort Food 101".


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

We always have mashed potatoes, green beans and salad, rolls and sweet tea.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Oh now Nickie, that's just disgusting.
> You don't hide veggies in meatloaf and you sure as heck don't serve brown rice with it. You get a big red F in "Comfort Food 101".




:Bawling: I can't help it, I'm not suthurn, I'm a Californian. You'll have to give me some slack, I'm learning here LOL I wont tell you that I put oatmeal in it either.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Double the recipe and cook some meatballs at the same time, freeze 'em for later. 

I serve mashed potatoes, rolls and usually corn. I drain the fat as it cooks and top with tomato sauce so it gets crispy and chars the sauce a bit on top.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Mashed or scalloped potatoes and green beans!


----------



## MomOf4 (Jan 2, 2006)

mmm...I think I'll make meatloaf tomorrow night (already planning on seafood casserole tonight).

Have to share my favorite recipe (found in an old church cookbook)...family LOVES it.

2 lbs ground beef
1 1/2 C frosted flakes
1/2 C milk
2 eggs
1 C graged carrots
1/2 C chopped onion
1/2 C green pepper
1/2 C chopped celery
1 tsp salt
1 Tblsp mustard
1 Tblsp worchestershire sauce
OPTIONAL: dash or 2 hot tobasco sauce (I don't)

Cook carrots, onion, green pepper and celery until tender. Drain, set aside. Beat eggs in large mixing bowl. Add corn flakes and salt. Moisten with milk, and stir well. Add ground beef and cooked veggies and mustard and worch. sauce. Mix well with hands. Bake at 350*F 1.5-2 hours until pulled away from side of pan.

We always have mashed potatoes and green beans or cooked baby carrots with this.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Here is the recipie I used jsut now...

From Paula Dean in a magazine

Old Fashioned Meatloaf

1 lb. ground beef
1 1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp ground black pepper
1/2 cup onion (I left this out, we don't like onions!)
1/2 cup chopped bell pepper (I used a whole orange bell pepper, chopped)
1 large egg, lightly beaten
8-oz can chopped tomatoes with juice
1/2 cup quick-cooking oats

Topping
1/3 cup ketchup
2 tbsp. brown sugar
1 tbsp. mustard


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mashed potatoes
Carrots - steamed, finished with butter and a dab of honey
Salad
Rolls


----------



## olehippy (Feb 2, 2005)

mashed potatoes, carrots & beer bread


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

It depends on what find of meatloaf I make. My ex DH didn't know you could make different kinds of meatloaf. Well, with my Cajun Meatloaf, I serve dirty rice, zesty corn on the cob, salad and garlic bread. 

With my Good Ol' Americam Meatloaf, I serve mashed potatoes with cheese or mac and cheese, glazed carrots or green peas or peas and carrots or green beans or green beans and carrots, and corn bread. 

With my Italian Meatloaf, I serve pasta with garlic, oil and diced, fresh tomatoes, Rosemary green beans, salad and garlic bread sticks. 

With Cheesy Meatloaf, I serve Au Gratin or Scalloped potatoes, garlic spinach or garlic green beans or garlic broccoli and rolls.


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

Michelle, am I reading that right??? FROSTED flakes? Is it really corn flakes, or are they actually the frosted ones? Well, I guess if Paula Deen can put Velveeta cheese in fudge, anything is possible!  

I make the brown gravy kind with mashed potatoes and green beans. Mom always made the ketchup kind (with green peppers and onions inside) with baked potatoes. I HATED it back then, but I guess it just depends on taste. I know brown rice is good for your health, but I have to absolutely force myself to swallow it! :baby04:


----------



## LamiPub (Nov 10, 2006)

We usually have mashed or baked potato with ours, green beans, dill pickles or bread and butter pickles. I make a "cheaters" peach cobbler for dessert with it.

I usually make 2/3 ground beef with 1/3 ground pork (or sometime use 1/2 ground venison with 1/2 ground pork) 

bell peppers, onions, bread crumbs, egg, little milk, little worchestire sauce, salt, pepper, garlic powder, a little oregano or italian seasoning, and half way through drain fat if excess and pour homemade ketchup on top.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

NickieL said:


> :Bawling: I can't help it, I'm not suthurn, I'm a Californian. You'll have to give me some slack, I'm learning here LOL I wont tell you that I put oatmeal in it either.


No excuses! You are in Indiana now. None of that California earthy crunchy stuff. Cholesterol, cholesterol, cholesterol!  

I put oatmeal in my meatloaf too. It gives it a better texture.
Here's my recipe for Un-California Meatloaf just in case you want to try to stop your heart. I don;t use veal so I add more beef and pork instead:

Bacon-Wrapped Meat Loaf with Brown Sugar - Ketchup Glaze



If you like, you can omit the bacon topping from the loaf. In this case, brush on half the glaze before baking and the other half during the last fifteen minutes of baking. If available at your supermarket in the meat case or by special order, you can use 2 pounds meatloaf mix in place of the ground beef, pork, and veal. 


Serves 6 to 8


Brown Sugar - Ketchup Glaze

1/2 cup ketchup or chili sauce 
4 tablespoons brown sugar 
4 teaspoons cider vinegar or white vinegar 

Meat Loaf

2 teaspoons vegetable oil 
1 medium onion , chopped medium 
2 medium cloves garlic , minced 
2 large eggs 
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme 
1 teaspoon table salt 
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper 
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard 
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce 
1/4 teaspoon hot pepper sauce 
1/2 cup whole milk or plain yogurt 
1 pound ground beef chuck 
1/2 pound ground pork 
1/2 pound ground veal 
2/3 cup Saltine crackers , crushed (about 16), or quick oatmeal, or 1 1/3 cups fresh bread crumbs 
1/3 cup minced fresh parsley leaves 
6 - 8 ounces bacon , thin sliced (8 to 12 slices, depending on loaf shape) 


1. For the glaze: Mix all ingredients in small saucepan; set aside.

2. For the meat loaf: Heat oven to 350 degrees. Heat oil in medium skillet. Add onion and garlic; sautÃ© until softened, about 5 minutes. Set aside to cool while preparing remaining ingredients.

3. Mix eggs with thyme, salt, pepper, mustard, Worcestershire sauce, pepper sauce, and milk or yogurt. Add egg mixture to meat in large bowl along with crackers, parsley, and cooked onion and garlic; mix with fork until evenly blended and meat mixture does not stick to bowl. (If mixture sticks, add additional milk or yogurt, a couple tablespoons at a time until mix no longer sticks.) 

4. Turn meat mixture onto work surface. With wet hands, pat mixture into approximately 9-by-5-inch loaf shape. Place on foil-lined (for easy cleanup) shallow baking pan. Brush with half the glaze, then arrange bacon slices, crosswise, over loaf, overlapping slightly and tucking only bacon tip ends under loaf, (see illustration 1, below).

5. Bake loaf until bacon is crisp and loaf registers 160 degrees, about 1 hour. Cool at least 20 minutes. Simmer remaining glaze over medium heat until thickened slightly. Slice meat loaf and serve with extra glaze passed separately.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

In my case all thats needed is a fork, supposed clean plate and of course - gravy.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Usually mahed potatoes and sweet corn (Creaned or whole) for a change once in awhile I"ll sub bread stuffing (dressing) for the mashed taters. and add a mushroom gravy to the table to off set the dry dressing. Now I'm craving meatloaf, looks like supper is planned for tonight.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> No excuses! You are in Indiana now. None of that California earthy crunchy stuff. Cholesterol, cholesterol, cholesterol!
> 
> I put oatmeal in my meatloaf too. It gives it a better texture.
> Here's my recipe for Un-California Meatloaf just in case you want to try to stop your heart. I don;t use veal so I add more beef and pork instead:
> ...


That sounds good but I think I'd use skim milk, no bacon, and egg whites!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I cannot believe all the recipes using ground beef in their meatloaf. I can't even remember the last time we ever bought any ground beef. WIHH uses 100% venison in our meat loaf.


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

Mashed Potatoes; Roasted carrots and onions.....and fresh MILK!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

NickieL said:


> That sounds good but I think I'd use skim milk, no bacon, and egg whites!


Ugh. 
I can't even believe they let you IN Indiana.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

hey, this is a huge change from oxygen and sushi bars....

LOL


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

My kids favorite meal growing up was meat loaf. And it HAD to have mac n' cheese and green beans with it, or it wasn't fit to eat.


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Ugh.
> I can't even believe they let you IN Indiana.



Lol! Well, perhaps she could make up for it by putting in some canned mushroom soup and making a dessert that includes jello and cool-whip. Of course, here in Ohio, we put mix a little fruit or shredded carrots in with our jello and cool whip, and refer to it as salad! Ah the Midwest! As my brother says, "home of church-lady cuisine"


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> I cannot believe all the recipes using ground beef in their meatloaf. I can't even remember the last time we ever bought any ground beef. WIHH uses 100% venison in our meat loaf.


Quit yer bragging!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

hey we did the jello salad back home too!! But you have to put mini marshmellows in it.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

cornbread, mashed potatoes, blackeyed peas.
Ed


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

My Grandma Mitchel, who spoiled all her grandchildren, use to make a meatloat without the onions and bell pepper mixed in the loaf, but added to the topping of ketchup, brown sugar, yellow mustard, and worcestershire sauce. She always made extra topping so if you liked you could put the topping on your mashed potatoes. If you didn't like onions and bell peppers - you strapped off the topping and ate your serving with ketchup or mustard or a combination thereof.

Marlene


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Mashed potatoes, for sure!

I think it's the law. LOL


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I have NEVER in all my years of making meat loaf used a recipe.

It's just ground beef, eggs, oatmeal, onion, green pepper and seasonings.........a little of this a little of that.

Plus what ever I find in the fridge that needs to be cleaned up.
I might rinse out an almost empty ketchup jar, or a salsa jar, or a babeque sauce jar and add that.
I might add that little dab of leftover squash, or mashed potatoes....whatever.


Sometimes I just add an envelpoe of dried onion soup.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

willow_girl said:


> Mashed potatoes, for sure!
> 
> I think it's the law. LOL


At our house its usually Tater Tots !


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

tallpines said:


> Plus what ever I find in the fridge that needs to be cleaned up.
> I might rinse out an almost empty ketchup jar, or a salsa jar, or a babeque sauce jar and add that.
> I might add that little dab of leftover squash, or mashed potatoes....whatever.
> 
> ...


What about something you find in the back of the fridge that looks like a very healthy Chia Pet? Would you put that in your meat loaf? Just wondering....


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

a cardiac cath


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> What about something you find in the back of the fridge that looks like a very healthy Chia Pet? Would you put that in your meat loaf? Just wondering....



My husband eats that stuff....OMG. I don't know how he doesnt get food poison!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> What about something you find in the back of the fridge that looks like a very healthy Chia Pet? Would you put that in your meat loaf? Just wondering....


Hey, you never know!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

tallpines said:


> At our house its usually Tater Tots !


Hey, gimme some of your tots, Napoleon!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

TC said:


> We always have mashed potatoes, green beans and salad, rolls and sweet tea.


Same here!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

When I make meatloaf I use ground venison and sausage. If I have ground beef or ground turkey, I will use one pound of the four meats and make several, freezing the extras. 

As for what goes with it, I simply cut potatoes into chunks, carrots and onions, place them all around the meatloaf in a roasting pan, sprinkle on some salt, pepper and parsley flakes, cover and bake. Everything in one dish, very simple and little clean-up. I often add turnips too, the kids don't like them, but Cale and I do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never made meatloaf that I can remember. I never cared for it, and never cooked for anyone who cared for it.


tallpines said:


> I have NEVER in all my years of making meat loaf used a recipe.


I seldom use a recipe for anything. And on the rare occasions I do, I never follow it exactly.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Nickie - Girl, I don't know how you can think about meatloaf in your current state! LOL! Maybe the smell of it cooking will help you feel better?


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

I make two different meatloaf recipes depending on my sides.One has brown gravy and goes good with mash potatoes or mac and cheese.The other is what I call my Italian meatloaf and has cook tomatoes in it and a tomato topping.I like it with roasted red potatoes and tomatoes and zucchini or angel hair pasta and steamed vegetable mix. :1pig:


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I put a couple of chopped up chipoltles and some of the sauce from the can into mine.
Ed


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Murron said:


> Nickie - Girl, I don't know how you can think about meatloaf in your current state! LOL! Maybe the smell of it cooking will help you feel better?



i promised my husband I'd make it and the meat has been sitting in the fridge...don't want it to get old. 

But I'm puking again, so I guess eatting any of it is out of hte question. I Just called work to let tehm know I wont be coming in again :Bawling:


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

> I can't help it, I'm not suthurn, I'm a Californian. You'll have to give me some slack, I'm learning here LOL I wont tell you that I put oatmeal in it either.


My meatloaf always has oatmeal in it . . . :shrug:


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

WHIPPED POTATOES and what ever veggie you like, here we have green beans or pea's with meat loaf!
hubby likes mac n cheese also as a side with it but im always satisfied with the meat loaf and potatoes myself. and a few home made pickles. beet pickles or crystal clear go well.
Meat loaf is a favorite meel in our house.

I dont use oat meal in my meat loaf either, 
i use saltine crackers and ground beef, a lil onion, green pepper, egg, salt, peper, dash of milk, and ketchup


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

Another vote for scalloped potatoes...that's what Mama always did and that's what I do!


----------



## MomOf4 (Jan 2, 2006)

MelissaW said:


> Michelle, am I reading that right??? FROSTED flakes? Is it really corn flakes, or are they actually the frosted ones? Well, I guess if Paula Deen can put Velveeta cheese in fudge, anything is possible!


Yes ma'am...FROSTED flakes (sugar coated). Kinda adds a little sweetness to it, but not much. I thought it was nuts the first time I saw it, but it is my favorite recipe now.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

NickieL said:


> i promised my husband I'd make it and the meat has been sitting in the fridge...don't want it to get old.
> 
> But I'm puking again, so I guess eatting any of it is out of hte question. I Just called work to let tehm know I wont be coming in again :Bawling:



It's the revenge of the Meat Loaf Gods. Some things are just sacred.  

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Ugh.
> I can't even believe they let you IN Indiana.


 :rotfl:


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

growing up we always had mashed potatoes and green beans and carrots (to veg diff colors each day)
Now I fix brown rice and salad (hey, we are grown ups)
we even eat the leftovers on WW bread


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

Meatloaf with:

Mashed Potatoes and Gravy OR
boiled Red potatoes with herbs

Candied Carrots

Green Beans

Jello Salad

Cold Milk

Homemade bread


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

How about meatloaf and macaroni and cheese??


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I finially got to eat my meatloaf today---I had it between 2 slices of bread with mustard. It was good 

Here is how my meatloaf came out of the oven:










(Just kidding...)


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

OMG!!!!!! THAT IS AWESOME!!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Bailey (Jul 3, 2003)

I cannot eat meatloaf without the family traditional side of fresh boiled greenbeans and potatoes. Anything else that gets served is a plus, but it isn't meatloaf for me without the greenbeans and taters.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

My mother always made BAKED potatoes with meatloaf, so that's what I do, too.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I like the meat loaf I make with sharp cheddar cheese as a middle layer.

I like most green veggies but I like greens beans or green peas with meat loaf. I add mashed potatoes and biscuits. Brown gravy is a must for me.

I like meat loaf sandwiches with ketchup. I think I'll put a meat loaf together this week.  NJ Rich


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

This thread also made me hungry for meatloaf...

Fixed one up - leftovers are already gone, gone, gone - - -


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

sancraft said:


> It depends on what find of meatloaf I make. My ex DH didn't know you could make different kinds of meatloaf. Well, with my Cajun Meatloaf, I serve dirty rice, zesty corn on the cob, salad and garlic bread.
> 
> With my Good Ol' Americam Meatloaf, I serve mashed potatoes with cheese or mac and cheese, glazed carrots or green peas or peas and carrots or green beans or green beans and carrots, and corn bread.
> 
> ...



WOW! My stomach is falling in LOVE!


​


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

Mom used different fillers in her meatloaf. Sometimes the filler was oatmeal, sometimes it was breadcrumbs, sometimes it was rice, sometimes it was potato flakes.

But whatever moisture-absorbing filler she used, Mom's meatloaf was always absolutely delicious. 

  ​


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

We like meatloaf with buttered garlic baby potatos & green beans. Or with corn & greens & cornbread. We also like it with great northern beans & fried potatoes & cornbread. Heck...we just like meatloaf  .


----------

